# What is now on the site, where Warsaw Radio Mast stood?



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

What is now on the site, where the tallest construction built so far, the Warsaw Radio Mast ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202036 ) stood at Gabin-Konstantynow?


----------



## mrarchitecture (May 23, 2015)

hm


----------

